# Agalychnis annae



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Agalychnis annae with about 3,5 to 4 cm bodylength


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You keep some nice species Martin,I assume that the others were Maroon Eyed Treefrogs?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> I assume that the others were Maroon Eyed Treefrogs?


you are talking about the photos of the Springender Rotaugenlaubfrosch? Sorry, since I don't know Maroon Eyed Treefrogs, I can't tell you if it is the same species.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes there are the ones,my German is lacking I`m afraid.What Agalychnis are they?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> Yes there are the ones,my German is lacking I`m afraid.What Agalychnis are they?


yes, the problems of common names. They are often only known in a small area. I know this problem from english or american common names very well. I have to google to find out what animal is meant. 

These are froglets of Agalychnis saltator I got this July.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They are stunning.Are they bred regularly on the continent?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> They are stunning.Are they bred regularly on the continent?


Don't think so. Till last year, I did only know one breeder who bred them in the last couple of years. This year, I have heard of two more people, but only small clutches.

Myself, I will try it end of this year or beginning of next year for the first time.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You will find it hard to breed them if you keep glueing them to the glass.:lol2:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

One of my females:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

They do look awesome but i must agree with Adam I have no idea what you expect when there glued like that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Martin, did you have any luck with breeding these? Would be interested to know your methods if you successfully managed it.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope, I haven't bred this species yet. But I have it on my to do list! =;-)


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Martin, how old are your group and what ratio have you got them in?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

I got them in November 2011. I think they are from August 2011. I got 15 specimens, one died, seven I gave to a friend of mine (to split the risk) and the other seven (three females and four males) I kept myself.

I decided to let them fully grow and get some substance before I start the first breeding attempts.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

OK Martin, keep us posted as I have a small group of these. Got them from Hamm last Dec from a Sept/Oct brood (also dutch bloods). They seem to be far more bolder than their not so distant Callidryas cousins. Also seem to be very intelligent, sometimes shocking so.....!


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

How many do you have?

Dutch bloods? Mine are from a breeder in Austria.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Got 4 altogether, 3 females and 1 male (going on growth rate and size/weight). The guys on the table had a weird name, can't for the life of me remember or even attempt to spell it.... something like Winterswinjk?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> The guys on the table had a weird name, can't for the life of me remember or even attempt to spell it.... something like Winterswinjk?


Doesn't ring a bell. So it wasn't at the table in the big hall, in the right corner in the end. A table where they also had Agalychnis lemur, Phyllomedusa tomopterna,...
Did't you get any papers for these specimens? A. annae falls under CITES regulations. So the vendor should have given you some documents of origin.

BTW, at which temperatures are you raising them?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Yeah that's the one. Broken English, a guy with glasses called Chris, not sure what the other guy was called as he was busy with some other customers. Same table as the lemurs. The papers took a backseat somewhere in Hamm. Maybe still in the Mercure Hotel. Did'nt know you where there? Would of been nice to meet.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Keeping them slightly cooler that the refs. Just above room temp at around 72f. Humidity never drops below 70-80% and they are thriving. Since Dec, they have tripled in size and have a right leap on them!! 

If you have the sellers contact details could you please pm me them?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

with my Agalychnis annae breeding project, I am one step forward, but also one step back.

During the winter, I fed them less and I almost never misted. To prepaire them for breeding, I started to feed them heavily and misted in the evenings. About one week later, one female started to get fat. For the others it took a bit longer. At the end, they resembled almost more a plump Litoria caerulea than a slim Agalychnis.











Female and male:











After about 6 weeks of heavy feeding I put 3,2 specimens in a rainchamber and let it rain periodically in the afternoons and evenings with cold water (below 20C). According the articles of Christian Proy, A. annae spawns after a longer temperature drop.











After one or two nights, the males started to call and got dark nuptial pads and clamped the females.





















In front a calling male, in the background a couple in amplexus:




















After about one week, no eggs, even the couples stayed in amplexus for several days and nights (allegedly, most spawn in the third night). Since they started to get slimmer, esp. the males, I took them out of the rain chamber and fed them again heavily for about 10 days. Three days ago, I put them back in the rainchamber. This time, three couples. Again I used cold water. Since the holes in the PVC tube filled up a little bit, it didn't rain as heavily as in the first attempt. 

To my pure joy, about 9.00 am this morning, after the second night of rain, I found the following (first only one clutch, the left one)











After one round with our dogs, at about 10.00 am, I checked them again and even found more eggs resp. one female was still spawning:











...who finds the failure in the above photo?





Correct: It's only one female which is spawning WITHOUT any male!!! Two couples are still in amplexus, but who has to spwan, the biggest female without a male. Even there is another single male in the tank - bloody bi##h!!!

After swaming, she is much slimmer:











<###***@@++±±‘‘‘###>

I had a lot of missluck with my two "pregnant" Gastrotheca riobambae females (wich is a different story) and now this!
a very frustrated
Martin


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

What a shame.I hope that you have better luck next time.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

This time it looks better, doesn't it:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Next step:

This morning, I could discover the first development of the eggs. A photo from this late afternoon:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

earthtiger said:


> Next step:
> 
> This morning, I could discover the first development of the eggs. A photo from this late afternoon:
> 
> image


Patience pays off, mate! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Martin,
I don't keep anything other than darfrogs,BUT I find myself learning so much from your posts,here. They are wonderful,the pictures are fantastic and the methods you use are intriguing to me. Please keep sharing what you do here.

Also congratulations on the fertile developing eggs,it looks like you are going to be quite busy and you deserve to be busy,good for you mate :no1:

THANK YOU:notworthy:

Stu


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

short update from this evening:

It seems, that not alle eggs got fertilized - some do not develop. But in those which do, one can see small tadpoles:




















kind regards,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

From this evening:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

From yesterday evening:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

short update:
the tadpoles develop very well. Only in the first two days I had 5 or 6 losses, probably "aftermath" from the hatching. 
They also have grown remarkabely.






































Today, I put some in a small pond and in a rain barrel in the garden to see, how they develop there. I will net them, short before the metamorphoses.

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Superb work Martin, glad you got most of the little ones going now. What are you currently feeding them?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

From the beginning on a feed them fish flakes food: Sera San


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I've found certain types are better than others.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Which ones do you use for which species?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Had good results with Tetramin for the callidryas.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Agalychnis annae eating an adult male of Blaptica dubia:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

short update from today:











At more and more one can see the development of the hindlegs:










kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Martin, how you finding the warm weather over there? I know in the EU you've had some blistering heat of late. Have you had to keep the tads cool?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Martin do you aerate or filter the water? How do you keep it so clear?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

colinm said:


> Martin do you aerate or filter the water? How do you keep it so clear?


I change it from time to time! =;-)

I took the photo one or two hours after the water change. Since I don't have any filtration or aeration of the water, it quickly turns into a stinky soup - you can't see the ground nor all the tadpoles. So every couple of days / every week I make a water change of 95%.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Martin, how you finding the warm weather over there? I know in the EU you've had some blistering heat of late. Have you had to keep the tads cool?


They are in my frog room in the cellar, so no problems with the heat outside.

I also have a small group outside in the garden in a water butt and another in a small pond (made from a mortar tub). I don't feed them there or take any other care. Nevertheless, they look better and healthier, than the ones in the cellar.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

earthtiger said:


> They are in my frog room in the cellar, so no problems with the heat outside.
> 
> I also have a small group outside in the garden in a water butt and another in a small pond (made from a mortar tub). I don't feed them there or take any other care. Nevertheless, they look better and healthier, than the ones in the cellar.


That's really interesting! Do you protect from predators?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

nope, no protection at all => survival of the fittest! =;-)


In the right one are the tadpoles (I started with 50 if I remember right):











And the small "pond" (40 tads):


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

earthtiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> nope, no protection at all => survival of the fittest! =;-)
> 
> ...


So what happens at metamorphosis time? Do you catch them as they emerge- surely there is a good chance of missing some?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

My plan is: When they start to develop front legs, to fish them out.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

in the meanwhile, the first ones have left the water:




















kind regards,
Martin


----------



## gman (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats on the super results:notworthy:, loving the test of keeping them outside.What kinda of temp were you getting outside and outside water temps?!!


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

To be honest: I have never messured the temps in the water butt outsite. I live in the middle of Germany and the barrel is standing in the shadow. I think I have never had temps above 25C, currently probably below 20C.

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

they are growing: Yesterday, I messured the first one with 33 mm SVL. The majority has about 25 to 28 mm SVL and 21 to 23 mm in the tank with the recently metamorphosed ones:




















kind regards,
Martin


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Fantastic Martin,what a sight,this has been a great thread to read and revisit,thanks for posting this here

cheers

Stu


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

Saturday Morning, the majority started their trip to new homes:




















Now, I have only those left who left the water in the last 14 days and theirfore have been too young to give them away and the tadpoles I raised in the water butt in the garden. The latter just start to develop hintlegs. 

=> First time for me try breeding Agalychnis annae was successful! =

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

they are growing very well. The biggest one has already a bodylength of 3,7 cm:




















kind regards
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

the adult females are bigger and much bulkier than the males. The male in the photo has about 5,7 SVL:











kind regards,
Martin


----------

